# garage wall and store front flats



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

Im building a hot wheels layout,i see all of these garage dioramas.I need to know if anyone can tell me where to locate printable flats for stone,store fronts garage walls etc


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

http://modelrailroadlayoutsandscenery.com/print_out_scenery.html

Something like this? These hobby card buildings could be pasted directly to a surface instead of building a 3 D structure just glue flat to posterboard. I bet the guys at the slot forum have great ideas


----------

